# A few from yesterdays walk



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

We went to Herrington coutry park yesterday, here are just a few.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awww they are gorgeous !! looks like they had a fab time 

Tyson doesnt enjoy walks  I would love him to run around like that but he is too scared . he really needs a friend


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww... :love5: Looks like a fun outting!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Jayne said:


> Awww they are gorgeous !! looks like they had a fab time
> 
> Tyson doesnt enjoy walks  I would love him to run around like that but he is too scared . he really needs a friend


yeah, you mean person, you need to get him a friend lol

They love it, ti was the boxers first walk as well, and she was fab off lead.
Chico and Daisey go mad when I let them off. I make them sit while I undo their leads, but they wont stay still for more than 5 seconds once they know it's off.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I know Im so mean  lol I would get another one tomorrow if I could but we are in rented accomodation and they only let Tyson in cos we begged !! they would never allow another :foxes15:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww great pics they sure look like they were having lots of fun


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

It looks as though they had a blast! Running, running, playing. How fun is that!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww I love seeing them run free, I'm a great advocate for letting them run through the park  I know they all love it and it looks like your two had a great time. Just because they're tiny doesn't mean they can't keep up with the big dogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, they both outran the boxer! It was funny, cos while we were at the aprt with all the hilly banks going up and down, chico was bounding up and down, Daisey was hopping up, and the boxer was way behind clumsily pounding along lol.

A walks not a walk without a run about


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What great photos, ooks like they were having a blast.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the shots of them on the hilly step area. They look like they are having so much fun.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

I love the first one of Daisey, she looks like she's SO happy! 

The boxer is probably still learning her legs LOL. It took our corso a while- she looks so funny when she runs!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

looks like they had a great time. I know what you mean about big dogs, they just "lollop" around. Bless him!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Little Daisey just has the sweetest face... I love the one of Chico he looks like he is flying haha

all three looked like they had a great day playing outside!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute! Looks like they had a ball!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

They loved it, and it really burnt off some energy running up and down those banks like they were.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

It's Chico time!!!!!!!!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, scenic outings, collars from Harrods....I almost wish that i was a chi so IWAC would adopt me


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL

I just strongly believe in doing my very best for each and any pet I have or may have.
They just LOVE thier walks, and we are really lucky to have a lot of nice walks near by, from woods, to country parks, and beaches, to castle dene's.

I Emailed harrods about the collar sizes, just waiting to see what they say. I think they'll look stunning in them.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

IWAC said:


> LOL
> 
> I just strongly believe in doing my very best for each and any pet I have or may have.
> They just LOVE thier walks, and we are really lucky to have a lot of nice walks near by, from woods, to country parks, and beaches, to castle dene's.
> ...


aww, my sentiments exactly  i found the collar sizes for you...see? 
http://www.harrods.com/HarrodsStore/Product/CollectionDetail.aspx?ProductID=ddred

im glad you live in the UK. i wouldnt want my puppy seeing your puppy with that collar and demanding one, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

now how did you do that? LOL
I looked and looked and couldnt see a size lol

Right I'm ordering one each!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL, because i am awful and considered buying one, myself  if in september i still like it, i am going to have to copy you, ok?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow it's been a while snice i've been here (no comaputer) your chis' sure did get big! i love ruby!!!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awww thats sooo cute i love action shots and your doggies are such good models


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They look great running outdoors and having fun.


----------

